# Pexto Bench Plane



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

I bought an old Pexto bench plane and it has a stamped frog instead of cast. Does anyone know of any down side to these frogs?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

A frog is part of a plane. Here is a picture of a frog but yours may not look exactly like this one.

https://www.toolexchange.com.au/our-tools/stanley-parts/stanley-usa-2-frog


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

trentwilson43056 said:


> I bought an old Pexto bench plane and it has a stamped frog instead of cast. Does anyone know of any down side to these frogs?



Disclaimer: Haven't looked it up so everything I say may be wrong.


I'd have a concern that it would not be as rigid as a cast frog thus bending while in use. Pexto planes have the reputation of being low quality, but I've found that many planes with bad reputations can be great users when lapped and adjusted properly. Have a Craftsman and a Dunlap that are great users though their reputations would make you think they are only good as door stops and paper weights. Clean it up and see how she works. Would love to hear your feedback.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

JohnTC said:


> Disclaimer: Haven't looked it up so everything I say may be wrong.
> 
> 
> I'd have a concern that it would not be as rigid as a cast frog thus bending while in use. Pexto planes have the reputation of being low quality, but I've found that many planes with bad reputations can be great users when lapped and adjusted properly. Have a Craftsman and a Dunlap that are great users though their reputations would make you think they are only good as door stops and paper weights. Clean it up and see how she works. Would love to hear your feedback.


Thank you very much John. Those are my thoughts exactly. I too have some Craftsman’s that are great users.


----------

